# AQF Master Degree with a Major in computing - Points?



## spicyoxtail (Jul 23, 2018)

I have a bachelor's degree that is non-ICT but I did a 2-year Master of Information Technology major in Software Development degree in Australia. 

My master's has been assessed by ACS as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a Major in computing. How many points can I get? Is it 10 or 15?


----------



## fash2358 (Nov 18, 2017)

spicyoxtail said:


> I have a bachelor's degree that is non-ICT but I did a 2-year Master of Information Technology major in Software Development degree in Australia.
> 
> My master's has been assessed by ACS as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a Major in computing. How many points can I get? Is it 10 or 15?


Refer this thread --> https://migrationalliance.com.au/immigration-daily-news/entry/2013-12-incorrect-eoi-points-2.html

Mostly if you are claiming only with relevant Master, then it has to be claimed as 10 points. Master with relevant Bachelor degree can claim 15 points. Again, the only reason I am responding to this thread, I did claim only 10 points because my case was similar. 

Thanks,
fash


----------



## spicyoxtail (Jul 23, 2018)

fash2358 said:


> Refer this thread --> https://migrationalliance.com.au/immigration-daily-news/entry/2013-12-incorrect-eoi-points-2.html
> 
> Mostly if you are claiming only with relevant Master, then it has to be claimed as 10 points. Master with relevant Bachelor degree can claim 15 points. Again, the only reason I am responding to this thread, I did claim only 10 points because my case was similar.
> 
> ...


Hi Fash, 

Thanks for your reply. Does this mean that if I disclose my bachelors and masters in the EOI, I can claim 15 points?


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

I believe both need to be assessed first? However, I may stand corrected.


----------



## fash2358 (Nov 18, 2017)

spicyoxtail said:


> Hi Fash,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Does this mean that if I disclose my bachelors and masters in the EOI, I can claim 15 points?


Hi,

I did disclose my bachelor and Master, it depends upon your assessment results. Mine was assessed as AQF Master's. I submitted both my Non-ICT bachelor to ACS And to DIBP. All I am saying is that, my bachelor was irrelevant, and I got certified from ACS as AQF Masters for my Master degree. Hence, after my research I claimed 10 points only. Again, I will leave it out to some other seniors as well. Because in the qualification requirement it is clearly stated that you need a relevant Bachelor as bare minimum for 15 points. 

A Bachelor degree from an Australian educational institution or a Bachelor qualification, from another educational institution that is of a recognised standard. --> 15 points

An award or qualification the relevant assessing authority for your nominated skilled occupation recognises .	10 points 

Thanks,
Fash


----------



## spicyoxtail (Jul 23, 2018)

fash2358 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did disclose my bachelor and Master, it depends upon your assessment results. Mine was assessed as AQF Master's. I submitted both my Non-ICT bachelor to ACS And to DIBP. All I am saying is that, my bachelor was irrelevant, and I got certified from ACS as AQF Masters for my Master degree. Hence, after my research I claimed 10 points only. Again, I will leave it out to some other seniors as well. Because in the qualification requirement it is clearly stated that you need a relevant Bachelor as bare minimum for 15 points.
> 
> ...



Right, that's also what I'm worried about. Thanks again for clarifying.


----------

